# Non-aromatic tobacco reccomendations



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I normally smoke aromatics, but now that I am getting into this quite a bit more I would like to try something different. Light to med. in flavor, I think I have seen some like this that still somewhat of an aroma (lite though) I am just looking to expand my horizons. Not sure I want to try tins yet, I wouldnt mind trying bulk because its easier to sample multiple flavors without spending a fortune. Just need a place to start.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Virginia's, Va-pers(virginia and perique), orientals are good staring points. Your local shop should be able to point you in the right direction. Also if ya pm me your addy, I might be able to find you something to sample.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

do yourself a favor and call Cornell and Diehl. they have a sampler, and you can ask them for advise over the phone. very nice, very helpful, and being one of the largest tobacconists in the world, they know their stuff and have what you may be looking for.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Mac Baren virginia #1 is a greeeeeaaaaaat starting point, I may enjoy a bowl of it tonight! It is mild/medium, flavorful, and sweet - and non-aromatic.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

any of the new McCellands cajun blends are good starting tobaccos.
the special dark is one of my favorites


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> ...I wouldnt mind trying bulk because its easier to sample multiple flavors without spending a fortune. Just need a place to start.


Guy and Jackie Wallace at affordablepipes.com have two introductory 'build your own sampler' specials of 3x1oz or 5x1oz ($10.45 or $14.95 inc shipping) from their own bulk range:

http://tinyurl.com/utfrb

Other than being a satisfied customer I have no connection whatsoever with this company.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

McClelland's St. James Woods...it's a va/per with a sweet VA flavor and a hint of spiciness...


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

I can highly recommend Peretti's #333. Burley / VA blend, slightly sweet, nice room note, and easy on the tongue.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

When I get to the shop again I can hook you up with some non-aromatics from my local, if you are interested. Just picked up my first non-aromatic blend myself...

BISHOP’S MOVE BLEND
Finest long cut blend of tobaccos we manufacture. The base is Monopoly Turkish plus Golden Virginia, Latakia, and a wee bit of Perique. You’ll want to smoke it all day…


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Coy!

0306 1070 0004 3622 2776


----------

